# Herriman Cove Pond



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Had heard from a friend that there was catfish to be had at the herriman cove pond. Took the family there on Friday evening and we proceeded to catch our 2 fish limit of really nice catfish rather quickly. They ran 2-3 pounds each and we tore them up. Most people were using worms but we brought chicken hearts and gizzards and people were astounded at the fish we were catching and they were getting nothing using worms.


----------

